# Non ce la fò



## Malaia

Ciao! sto vedendo il film in versione italiano "La vita é bella" e la prima domanda di tutte quelle che faró é: Guido dice molto quando é stanco "non ce la fó" ...cioé lo stesso a "non la faccio"?


----------



## irene.acler

Malaia said:


> Ciao! sto vedendo il film in versione italiano "La vita è bella" e la prima domanda di tutte quelle che farò è: Guido dice spesso quando è stanco "non ce la fó" ...cioè lo stesso di "non la faccio"?


 
Me he permitido corregir algunas cositas, espero que no te moleste!

Non ce la fò = non ce la faccio (el "ne" es necesario).


----------



## Malaia

irene.acler said:


> Me he permitido corregir algunas cositas, espero que no te moleste!
> 
> Non ce la fò = non ce la faccio (el "ne" es necesario).


 Si lo so, ma la mia tastiera non funziona bene. Bé...allora, si dice "non ce la faccio" oppure "non ce la fó"?


----------



## Cristina.

Para esa pregunta, querida Malaya  ,es mejor que venga en nuestro auxilio nuestra querida Silvita.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, perdona si te he corregido entonces.

Se dice "non ce la faccio".
"Non ce la fò" es una variante regional, creo que se usa sobre todo en Toscana.


----------



## xeneize

De hecho, acá no se usa.
Sí, sería en Italia central, creo.


----------



## Malaia

Acabo de mirar la escena y dice literalmente en los subtítulos "io non ce la fó piú".


----------



## irene.acler

Aquí tampoco decimos así.
Esperamos a alguien que nos diga efectivamente en qué zonas se usa "non ce la fò più".


----------



## Cristina.

Roberto_Benigni è nato a Castiglion_Fiorentino , dunque è logico che parli toscano.

Fo si scrive senza accento .

*Dal Garzanti:*
*Sacramento*
A te guardando, / o bel sole di Dio, fo sacramento (CARDUCCI)

Carducci è nato a Pietrasanta (Toscana)


*Dismisurato* 
Fo questo scontro il più dismisurato / che un’altra volta forse abbiate udito (BOIARDO)
Boiardo è nato presso Reggio Emilia

*Riprensore* 
(lett.) chi riprende, chi biasima: dicono adunque alquanti de’ miei riprensori che io fo male (BOCCACCIO Dec. IV, Introduzione)
Boccaccio è nato a Firenze.

I toscani, cara Malaya, dicono anche *vo* anziché vado. (ovviamente in dialetto toscano)


----------



## Schenker

irene.acler said:


> Non ce la fò = non ce la faccio (el "ne" es necesario) ¿Cuál "ne"?


----------



## xeneize

Irene quiso decir _*ce*_ por "ne".

Cristina, eso de "vo" lo dicen en Roma también, y en más sitios creo.


----------



## brian

Cristina. said:


> Roberto_Benigni è nato a Castiglion_Fiorentino , dunque è logico che parli toscano.


Il film fu girato ad Arezzo, ed Arezzo in realtà è la città del film. (Ci sono stato e ho visto le scene!) E visto che Roberto Benigni è nato lì, è probabile che sia la forma dialettale lì.

P.S. Ho cambiato il titolo del thread così riflette la discussione vera.


----------



## Cristina.

Schenker, è stato un refuso, Irene voleva dire "ce", non è stato un errore di battitura visto che la "c" non è vicina alla "n" .
E poi ha scritto non ce la faccio (el "ne" es necesario)
È stato un lapsus linguae (anche se non si parla)


----------



## Cristina.

Non avevo la più pallida idea che il film fosse stato girato ad Arezzo, dunque a maggior ragione si dovrà parlare in toscano nel film, visto che Guido (il proprio regista) è toscano e per di più la città in cui si è girato il film è anche toscana.


----------



## xeneize

> Schenker, è stato un refuso, Irene voleva dire "ce", non è stato un errore di battitura visto che la "c" non è vicina alla "n" .


 
 Bueno, sea lo que fuere, no es nada grave, en eso estamos de acuerdo 
Igual, si a Irene le fue el dedo derecho en cambio del izquierdo al tipear...la ene se le puede haber escapado también por eso 
¿No, Irene?....
Un saludo


----------



## Silvia10975

Eccomi eccomi eccomi... Sì, confermo, in Toscana, parlando si dice "non ce la fo più". Nella mia zona il non diventa "'un", "'un ce la fo più". Si usa per stanchezza sia a livello fisico che mentale.
Via, ora ritorno a dormire, che _'un ce la fo più_. 
Silvia


----------



## irene.acler

Sí amigos, me equivoqué! Errore di battitura o no, è stato un lapsus, venga!


----------



## freakit

"Un ce lla fò più", (Non ce la faccio più) se dice sea en Toscana que en la Umbrìa del norte. La primera parte de la pelìcula ha sido rodada en un pueblo cerca de Arezzo, la segunda, la del campo de trabajo, en un viejo polìgono industrial a lado de mi ciudad.


----------



## Malaia

Grazie Silvia...jejeje


----------

